# lousy *** day



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

cold day around my way and all of the sudden im shooting 1' under target??? RUINED my day!!! same anchor, same everything.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

6" below target all the same.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I may be wrong but I would probably chalk it up to elastic retracting more slowly the colder it gets. At least that has been my experience. Hope this helps


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> I may be wrong but I would probably chalk it up to elastic retracting more slowly the colder it gets. At least that has been my experience. Hope this helps


 good answer!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

As raventree78 said above..

Or you can put it this way: the same piece of rubber at different temperatures does not have the same performance parameters, therefore, it is not the same rubber although it is the same piece of rubber?!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

worry not my friend, a day will come where your anchor means nothing, and your brain and instincts will adjust the shots after one or two sinkers... if you come to expect these dynamic materials to adjust to your preference, you'll only ever be able to shoot the same target, with the same amno, with the same bands, and the same frame., at the same distance,, also the same temperature evidently.....


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

ryanpaul said:


> cold day around my way and all of the sudden im shooting 1' under target??? RUINED my day!!! same anchor, same everything.


Cold reduces the power of rubber. Your ammo is simply flying slower.


----------

